# Orange is the New Black



## Sodaude (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm totally hooked on this new show. Anyone want to take a guess on personality types?

I think Piper may just be an ENTP. Maybe ESTP? But probably ENTP. I hate to say it because I find her utterly obnoxious, overly privileged and self-involved. She just has so many of those unaware rambling moments, she is spontaneous and likes adventure, she's smart. She's probably just a rich privileged yuppie version of most ENTP females. 

What's the husband cus he's a snooze fest? Better yet, what's Alex? She's hot.


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife (Apr 17, 2013)

I didn't know this was a show, so I was thinking about how it is a good point that orange is the new black. A lot of people I hear hate the color orange, but black is now widely accepted. I do believe that was the opposite of the truth a bit ago.

Heh... Whoops.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Alex is so hot. I love her. even Nicky is cool. and Daya is kind of hot.


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

Piper is definitely not an ENTP. She's a sensor (think back to soaps, and cooking), and a feeler (crier, drama, emotional based). I would say ESFP. That typing fits her much more, in my opinion.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Lettusaurus said:


> Piper is definitely not an ENTP. She's a sensor (think back to soaps, and cooking), and a feeler (crier, drama, emotional based). I would say ESFP. That typing fits her much more, in my opinion.


I'm going either an INFJ or an ENFP. The N seems pretty profound, especially in her dealings with the business with her friend; her friend just wants to make soap, she wants to turn it into a marketable product.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd say she's a sensor.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

She is definitely an F. She is full of drama and can't seem to disconnect from her emotions to have a logical thought.


----------



## Kayleigh (Oct 29, 2013)

She's definitely a sensor.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

I'd say Piper is isfp.
Alex (her ex) is probably entp.


----------



## ISTPersonality (May 14, 2014)

Alex is my favorite character. She seems like a ESTP, but just guessing.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

ENTP?
I would have to very much disagree. 
Fi on Piper. Se and Fi, in my humble opinion (unsure of order). Based off of just about every decision she's ever made in the first season.


----------



## pretyhowtown (May 1, 2010)

ESFP makes sense.

Pretty sure Alex is ISTP.

Any thoughts on Suzanne?


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

O_o said:


> ENTP?
> I would have to very much disagree.
> Fi on Piper. Se and Fi, in my humble opinion (unsure of order). Based off of just about every decision she's ever made in the first season.


No. She's so ENFP that it's ridiculous.



pretyhowtown said:


> ESFP makes sense.
> 
> Pretty sure Alex is ISTP.
> 
> Any thoughts on Suzanne?


ENFP.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Raawx said:


> No. She's so ENFP that it's ridiculous.


I don't see it, rly. Enfp are more lively mostly, in a more uncontrolled way. She's more grounded in the moment, extroverted sensing for sure.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Captain Mclain said:


> I don't see it, rly. Enfp are more lively mostly, in a more uncontrolled way. She's more grounded in the moment, extroverted sensing for sure.


Then you might need to revise your understanding of Se and Ne. She's just very ENFP...I just can't quite put it into words. Okay. Season 2, Episode 1. On the plane. The lady next to her JUST asks her what she did, and then she goes into this entire self-discovery rant and whatnot. The relationship between the two really strongly highlights the difference between dominant Ne and Se.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Raawx said:


> Then you might need to revise your understanding of Se and Ne. She's just very ENFP...I just can't quite put it into words. Okay. Season 2, Episode 1. On the plane. The lady next to her JUST asks her what she did, and then she goes into this entire self-discovery rant and whatnot. The relationship between the two really strongly highlights the difference between dominant Ne and Se.


Ne is for me idea based, Se is sensing based. When she was going to court in that same episode she didn't attack the problem with ideas. She often do not and when she do its in a introverted intuition type of way, kinda one system and not jumpy between. I think she's isfp. I think we can agree that she is heavy introverted feeling. But she seems to be more aware of sensing then your average enfp. 

When she stand with a group of people its like they are gravitating towards her. Very extroverted sensing presence kind of vibe. Enfps cheer people up or at least seem to have this light hearted vibe about them. Not the same kind of gravity, more fluid. That is my argument anyways.

I think that girl with orange hair who's the chefs daughter is enfp...


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Captain Mclain said:


> Ne is for me idea based, Se is sensing based.


Erm. 



> When she was going to court in that same episode she didn't attack the problem with ideas.


How would she have done that? How would you attack someone in court with ideas? What does that even mean?



> She often do not and when she do its in a introverted intuition type of way, kinda one system and not jumpy between.


...what?



> I think she's isfp.


You should argue _why_.



> I think we can agree that she is heavy introverted feeling.


Sure.



> But she seems to be more aware of sensing then your average enfp.


Is there a rubric...?



> When she stand with a group of people its like they are gravitating towards her. Very extroverted sensing presence kind of vibe.


Er....what?



> Enfps cheer people up or at least seem to have this light hearted vibe about them.


She's in no mood to cheer others up? I don't know...SHE'S IN JAIL?



> Not the same kind of gravity, more fluid. That is my argument anyways.


So, confused.



> I think that girl with orange hair who's the chefs daughter is enfp...


The fuck? She's some sort of xNTP. Absolutely no Fi in her. I'm sorry but you have 0 idea what an ENFP looks like. I'm an ENFP. I know MBTI pretty well and you're, quite frankly, wrong.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

@Raawx
Piper do not use Ne. She is not Ne.



Raawx said:


> She's some sort of xNTP. Absolutely no Fi in her.


I think she is heavy Ne, but not entp. She seems extroverted. She hit me as a feeler, haven't put lot of thought into that one tho.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Captain Mclain said:


> @_Raawx_
> Piper do not use Ne. She is not Ne.
> 
> 
> I think she is heavy Ne, but not entp. She seems extroverted. She hit me as a feeler, haven't put lot of thought into that one tho.


I'm sorry, but at this point it is clear you have no idea what you're talking about, thus I will not indulge you any further.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Raawx said:


> I'm sorry, but at this point it is clear you have no idea what you're talking about


Give your argument then. She doesn't use extroverted intuition, maybe you and her have the same enneagram type and thats why you identify with her so strongly. 

You have a quite snobby attitude. Is that enfp trait? :s


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Captain Mclain said:


> You have a quite snobby attitude. Is that enfp trait? :s


*Yes.*


----------



## VivaCohen (Jan 8, 2010)

I think Piper is an INFP and a pretty stereotypical one at that. I don't think she's an S at all. Maybeee an ENFP but that's stretching it.


----------



## Augustia (Jul 9, 2014)

Piper is defff a sensor. My guess is she's an ESFP. She's too impulsive to be an N, doesn't think things through. I know when I watched the first season I was raging over how stupidly she made her decisions, without any logic. And when she first ate in the cafe and tried to mingle with the others by insulting the food? That's an extroversion trait coupled with Se. 
ESFP's are also known for giving meaning to things. The soap business with her friend is a good example of that.

I think Alex is an INFJ or ENFJ... Not sure, I haven't seen much of her personality to determine much :frustrating:


----------

